# F104 clip



## Royzee617 (Aug 16, 2005)

Here is a vid clip of the F104 development. This is one of my latest experiments where I have recorded from TV onto the new Panasonic DVD-R machine set to long play for a smallish file size. 

Then I copied the vob file off the finalised DVD-R disc onto the PC and renamed it as mpg. Seems to be OK on my PC but let me know if you have difficulties. 

This is about 19 megs so please be patient.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 16, 2005)

It might just be this stupid machine of mine acting up again, but I couldn't get it to play in either Windows Media Player or Quick Time. Anyone else have any luck? I'd really like to see this one.


----------



## evangilder (Aug 16, 2005)

No dice with media player for me either on my work machine. I will try it from home later.


----------



## me262 (Aug 16, 2005)

nor real player , quick time or wmp can play it,


----------



## plan_D (Aug 16, 2005)

My WMP plays it, it only says it's 9 seconds long but it's longer and cuts off when he starts explaining that the shell ejected backwards, which caused the engine failure. 

I download with DAP then it downloads it as a unknown file type so I renamed it "F-104.wmv" and it turns it into the WMP file, which is fine.


----------



## evangilder (Aug 16, 2005)

My home machine gets as far as plan_d's does before it stops. What was there so far was really cool. To see a young Tony Lavier was cool also. 8)


----------



## Royzee617 (Aug 17, 2005)

Sorry guys - seems the experiment to make it easier to get the vids up has failed. Will convert to wmv and repost.


----------



## Royzee617 (Aug 17, 2005)

Here is a snippet to whet the appetite and for those who want to see what's up before download.


----------



## Royzee617 (Aug 17, 2005)

the full wmv clip
12 megs


----------



## Royzee617 (Aug 17, 2005)

Another bit of the same doc with some bits about WW2 planes - P38 etc.


----------



## Royzee617 (Aug 17, 2005)

Here is the same file but complete - 11 megs.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 18, 2005)

Well I finally watched it, and it was great. Another fine little clip. Thanks Roy.


----------

